# 2019 OVBA Opens



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

4/13/19 (sat.) Mosquito, St.Park Ramp 8:00-4:00
6/8/19 (sat.) Berlin, German Church Ramp (must be TBF member) Times TBA.
6/9/19 Milton, Point View Ramp 6:00-2:00
$50 entry, you can fish alone, registration closes 15 min. before start times.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

would love to fish skeeter on 4/13, but lakes trail has an open on portage same day.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

TBF member?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> TBF member?


It's a team Open for OBF/TBF Members. June 8th at Berlin. At stake is obviously the prize money but also a berth to the National Semi-Finals held this year at the Detroit River. That is huge cause you can bypass the State Championship held at Ohio River Gallipolis this year. The thing I like about OBF/TBF/FLW is that you can't buy your way in. You have to earn it by actually catching fish. It's the purest "grassroots" organization out there, and it all starts with your local affiliated bass club. Hope that helps.
Here is a link for NE Ohio clubs: http://www.ohiobassfederation.com/regions/region-3/
http://www.ohiobassfederation.com/tournaments/obftc/


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just a reminder, OVBA open 4/13/19 Mosquito St. Park Ramp 8:00-4:00


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

rangervs81 said:


> Just a reminder, OVBA open 4/13/19 Mosquito St. Park Ramp 8:00-4:00


I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

rizzman said:


> I'LL BE THERE.


thanks


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

rangervs81 said:


> 4/13/19 (sat.) Mosquito, St.Park Ramp 8:00-4:00
> 6/8/19 (sat.) Berlin, German Church Ramp (must be TBF member) Times TBA.
> 6/9/19 Milton, Point View Ramp 6:00-2:00
> $50 entry, you can fish alone, registration closes 15 min. before start times.


Just a reminder, OVBA Open Milton, Point View Ramp 6:00-2:00


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Just to make sure...
No membership required for this, right?


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

The Sunday June 9th OVBA tournament at Milton is open to all there is no membership. Good Luck to all and safe fishing...


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## tubejig (Apr 5, 2010)

rangervs81 said:


> Just a reminder, OVBA Open Milton, Point View Ramp 6:00-2:00


Any report on Saturday's result?


----------

